# Howdy



## Susan S (May 30, 2019)

New to this forum and just purchased a 1995 safari Serengeti from out of state, we live in ca,, can’t find a manual anywhere for this vintage MH,,, and the ca. dMV insisted that it needed to b smogged (it’s a diesel pusher) on the DMV website it said it didn’t, the smog shop said bc of its age, there isn’t any place to even plug the smog tester in,. Called bureau of automotive, they agreed w/me,, so now we will have to travel an hour w/MH for a “referee” to sign it off,,, DMV said bc its a new title w/ new owners MUST be smogged!!! Uggg! 6 hours later, I’m home and need a cocktail


----------

